# Sharpening an oval skew



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

I have recently purchased tool set which includes a 1" oval skew.
My grinder rig is a Wolverine together with the vari-grind attachment, it would appear that this rig will not successfully sharpen this chisel,will I have to resort to honing only?


----------



## chipmunk (27 Oct 2013)

Hi,
Oval skews are always going to give a jig a problem. Either shape yourself a wooden saddle to hold it square or freehand grind it - it isn't hard once you get the knack [...but have no fear I am not a zealot off the Hand Tools forum. :roll: ]

On the other hand I think that a convex grind is actually much better on a skew -really- and any jig will result in a hollow grind  - Slippery slope.... :twisted: 

I also don't see a problem with honing skews and scrapers because they do benefit from being sharper than gouges IMHO.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Dalboy (27 Oct 2013)

I have a credit card diamond card that I use to do all my skew chisels. I just don't let it get too blunt before rubbing it over with it.


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

chipmunk":32v2vbov said:


> Hi,
> Oval skews are always going to give a jig a problem. Either shape yourself a wooden saddle to hold it square or freehand grind it - it isn't hard once you get the knack [...but have no fear I am not a zealot off the Hand Tools forum. :roll: ]
> 
> On the other hand I think that a convex grind is actually much better on a skew -really- and any jig will result in a hollow grind  - Slippery slope.... :twisted:
> ...


Could you please elaborate on the "wooden saddle", shape etc.
Reg


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

Dalboy":1c3aalme said:


> I have a credit card diamond card that I use to do all my skew chisels. I just don't let it get too blunt before rubbing it over with it.


Good idea, it's something I need to get.
Reg


----------



## Spindle (27 Oct 2013)

Hi

I have the Tormek system - it secures oval skews with the jig attached:

http://www.tormek.com/en/jigs/svs50/index.php

The wooden saddle referred to takes the place of item 2 in the Tormek jig and retains the skew position parallel relative to the grinding rest.

Regards Mick


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

Spindle":tojkj3rj said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the Tormek system - it secures oval skews with the jig attached:
> 
> ...



Thanks Mick

Having spent some time online researching how to sharpen the oval skew properly it is regarded as a difficult tool to sharpen.
The easy option would appear to be simple honing with diamond card.
I will look online to see if the there are any examples of a homemade 'V' shaped jig.
Another option is to get an Alan Lacer Skew chisel which get favourable reviews and is easy to sharpen


----------



## Spindle (27 Oct 2013)

Hi

Sharpening a rectangular section skew is very easy using any of the after market or home made grinding rests.

Out of curiosity I looked up the one you mentioned - you could buy an after market rest and a skew for less than the price of one of those!! A curved grind on a skew is easily achieved.

Regards Mick


----------



## chipmunk (27 Oct 2013)

For the wooden saddle I was thinking of something a bit like a shallow angled V-block, cut on the bandsaw or with a tenon saw to allow you to clamp the skew firmly so it won't rock in the jig.

I take it you aren't keen on the free-hand suggestion :wink: 

HTH
Jon


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

chipmunk":2wvtylsl said:


> For the wooden saddle I was thinking of something a bit like a shallow angled V-block, cut on the bandsaw or with a tenon saw to allow you to clamp the skew firmly so it won't rock in the jig.
> 
> I take it you aren't keen on the free-hand suggestion :wink:
> 
> ...


Free-hand maybe when I have a lot more grinding experience


----------



## Robbo3 (27 Oct 2013)

A link to the Wolverine jig would have been handy, just to see what it consists of. 

If you have a flat rest, first set the grind angle. I always mark the tool with a felt tip marker, offer the tool to the wheel which is slowly rotated upwards with the fingers. This leaves a bright mark where the wheel makes contact with the tool & adjustment to the table is made until it is correct.
Switch on, then line the skew up so that the cutting edge is ninety degrees to the wheel & without rocking (that's the hard part) gently push & pull the tool sideways as many times as is necessary - this may be just once if only a touch up is required.
Turn the tool over & repeat for the other side.

Contentious issue - Wipe of the wire edge by dragging both sides of the tool across your sleeve (for which SWMBO berates me - I say that's what working clothes are for  ) a piece of rag or a piece of wood.
Some say not to bother as the first cut will remove it (with the possibility of leaving metal in the work), whilst others just throw the tool into a piece of wood as if it were an axe.
You takes your choice. :evil:


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2013)

I've used a block of wood with a Vee to stop an oval skew rocking whilst I balance out an initial grind on a simple angled rest. (a simple slot would work just as well as the Vee.




99% of the time I find that with light pressure, which you should always use anyway, the skew 'flat' on the wheel is a good enough reference to clean up between honings.


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

Robbo3":3vzlvci0 said:


> A link to the Wolverine jig would have been handy, just to see what it consists of.
> 
> If you have a flat rest, first set the grind angle. I always mark the tool with a felt tip marker, offer the tool to the wheel which is slowly rotated upwards with the fingers. This leaves a bright mark where the wheel makes contact with the tool & adjustment to the table is made until it is correct.
> Switch on, then line the skew up so that the cutting edge is ninety degrees to the wheel & without rocking (that's the hard part) gently push & pull the tool sideways as many times as is necessary - this may be just once if only a touch up is required.
> ...


Many thanks
With mine being an oval skew how do you sharpen the rounded section, you say not to rock the tool.
Reg


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

CHJ":1pld6vv8 said:


> I've used a block of wood with a Vee to stop an oval skew rocking whilst I balance out an initial grind on a simple angled rest. (a simple slot would work just as well as the Vee.
> 99% of the time I find that with light pressure, which you should always use anyway, the skew 'flat' on the wheel is a good enough reference to clean up between honings.


Many thanks
For the diagram.
I am right in assuming you are grinding the straight section with the "V" block and then honing the curved section of the tool?
Reg


----------



## Robbo3 (27 Oct 2013)

> Many thanks
> With mine being an oval skew how do you sharpen the rounded section, you say not to rock the tool.
> Reg


The point of balance is the centre of the oval. It is from this point of balance that you are attempting not to rock as you slide the tool side to side across the tool rest whilst keeping the cutting edge square to the wheel.

HTH.


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2013)

You can follow the curve on the front if you have one by swinging the tool from left to right.



I then clean up front edge and any obtrusive grinder facets on a diamond 'stone'.



In use I freshen up my skews with a diamond card, not that I do much spindle work they get more use for slicing.


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

Many thanks, superb photo's and description
Reg


----------



## Inspector (27 Oct 2013)

Do you have the skew grinding attachment for your Wolverine? They should be available on your side of the pond. 

An example here. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.a ... at=1,43072

Pete


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

Inspector":1j04iw6v said:


> Do you have the skew grinding attachment for your Wolverine? They should be available on your side of the pond.
> 
> An example here. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.a ... at=1,43072
> 
> Pete



Hi Pete
No, I have the Wolverine + the Vari-grind attachment, there appear to be conflicting reviews on whether the Skew attachment is useful.
Do you use one?
Reg


----------



## Inspector (27 Oct 2013)

Yes. You just have to be careful to present the tool to the grinder so that it cuts across the centre of the tool so you don't skew the skew's edge. :wink: Not very difficult to do and the jig doesn't care if the skew is of conventional bar stock, oval or even round. 

Pete


----------



## shad3925 (27 Oct 2013)

Inspector":2t7u2ro2 said:


> Yes. You just have to be careful to present the tool to the grinder so that it cuts across the centre of the tool so you don't skew the skew's edge. :wink: Not very difficult to do and the jig doesn't care if the skew is of conventional bar stock, oval or even round.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete


----------



## KimG (28 Oct 2013)

Yes, treat the skew the same as if it were a flat section skew, keep the thickest section of the oval in the vertical (that is what Chas' V slot does) and just grind the cutting edge straight, you don't grind a separate shape for the oval, the whole thing is ground exactly the same as a square section tool, the difficulty being to prevent the tool from rolling on the oval, which, again, is what Chas' little jig helps to prevent.


----------



## shad3925 (28 Oct 2013)

KimG":1w1ru3ri said:


> Yes, treat the skew the same as if it were a flat section skew, keep the thickest section of the oval in the vertical (that is what Chas' V slot does) and just grind the cutting edge straight, you don't grind a separate shape for the oval, the whole thing is ground exactly the same as a square section tool, the difficulty being to prevent the tool from rolling on the oval, which, again, is what Chas' little jig helps to prevent.


Thanks Kim
Jig making tomorrow.
Had a look at your blog and your various woodturning's, absolutely superb.
Reg


----------

